

Why Bach Moves Us - mathattack
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2014/feb/20/why-bach-moves-us/

======
gtani
I've convinced a few people who were fans of rock guitarists like Blackmore,
Malmsteen, Rhoads and EVH to listen to teh Prelude #2 in Well tempered Clavier
and describe the commonality. A couple of them opened their eyes wide and went
"Woah".

------
ergoproxy
Review of the book _Bach: Music in the Castle of Heaven_ by John Eliot
Gardiner. A couple other reviews in the NYTimes
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/04/books/bach-music-in-the-
ca...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/04/books/bach-music-in-the-castle-of-
heaven-by-john-eliot-gardiner.html?_r=0)

...and the Washington Post
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/book-
revie...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/book-review-bach-
music-in-the-castle-of-heaven-by-john-eliot-
gardiner/2013/12/23/ac347e2c-55df-11e3-ba82-16ed03681809_story.html)

The Bach piece that most moves me is the 2nd movement (Largo) of Harpsicord
Concerto No. 5 in F-minor (BWV 1056) here played by Glen Gould in 1957
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0zPokdN2wg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0zPokdN2wg)
[video]

 _What Bach work moves you?_

